# Wir suchen den besten Spiele-Soundtrack: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten!



## TheKhoaNguyen (24. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wir suchen den besten Spiele-Soundtrack: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wir suchen den besten Spiele-Soundtrack: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten!


----------



## KillerBommel (24. Mai 2012)

The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
    100.00%


----------



## Emke (24. Mai 2012)

Eindeutig Skyrim. Sowas episches hört man nicht immer


----------



## repe666 (24. Mai 2012)

Hm, also meine Top 3 sind Baldurs Gate 1, Fallout 1 und natürlich...Silent Hill!
Wobei, wie KillerBommel meint, auch Skyrim einen irre stimmigen ST hat...BG, Fallout und Silent Hill waren so genial, dass ich teils die OST gekauft habe bzw. ich mir geladen habe (BG zb. kann man sich legal laden).


----------



## JonnysKopf (24. Mai 2012)

Wieso wählen soviele Skyrim das ist doch nur die schlechtere version vom Morrowind soundtrack...


----------



## Briareos (24. Mai 2012)

Skyrim OST ist wirklich gut, aber das gilt eigentlich für alle TES-Spiele. Aber dennoch ist und bleibt der beste Soundtrack (zumindest in dieser Liste hier) der von Final Fantasy 7. Nur "episch" reicht nicht, ein Soundtrack muss musikalisch die Stimmung und Gefühle der Situation transportieren und das ist in FF7 einfach phänomenal gut gelungen.

OT: Wenn schon alt LucasArts-Perlen wie Monkey Island und Grim Fandango (zu Recht) in der Liste stehen, wieso fehlt dann Loom? Das Spiel lebt fast ausschliesslich durch die Musik.


----------



## SithlordDK (24. Mai 2012)

GTA sollte hier *imo* nicht aufgeführt werden, da läuft das alles im Radio und unterstützt/erzeugt nicht irgendwelche Emotionen (bzw ist auf die Handlung bezogen).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Mai 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> OT: Wenn schon alt LucasArts-Perlen wie Monkey Island und Grim Fandango (zu Recht) in der Liste stehen, wieso fehlt dann Loom? Das Spiel lebt fast ausschliesslich durch die Musik.


Denke weil "Loom" keinen eigenen Soundtrack im eigentlichen Sinne hat, sondern überwiegend Kompositionen von Tchaikovsky als Musikuntermalung dienen.

Für mich sind die Soundtracks von "Assassins Creed" absolut grandios.


----------



## Gast20180705 (24. Mai 2012)

oje Quake, Doom & Sonic Mayhem ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden


----------



## d2wap1 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich vermisse StarCraft und Mass Effect 3 in der Liste *schnief


----------



## Maxicus (24. Mai 2012)

Shogun 2 fehlt auch...


----------



## M1988player (24. Mai 2012)

d2wap1 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse StarCraft und Mass Effect 3 in der Liste *schnief


 Mass Effect 3 ist dabei!


----------



## Blesst (24. Mai 2012)

Da fehlen mir aber einige Soundtracks:
-Anno 1701
-Anno 1404
-Anno 2070
-Bioshock
-Bulletstorm
-Halo
-Halo 3
-Starcraft 2
-Supreme Commander
-Total Annihilation
-Warcraft III

und warum von manchen Reihen mehrere Teile aufführen (Mass Effect 1 & 3(!) ), aber von manchen nur eines (Monkey Island) oder gar keines (Anno)?

Schreibt doch Spiele einer Reihe als Reihe auf, z.B.: "Call of Duty (Reihe)", dann wird die Liste nicht so unübersichtlich und dennoch sind mehr Titel genannt.

So find ich die Liste nicht so doll, bzw. nicht sehr aussagekräftig.

Gruß, Blesst


----------



## twilor (24. Mai 2012)

mir fehlt hier noch Gothic 2 mit dem Soundtrack von Kai Rosenbaum


----------



## Vorsfelder (24. Mai 2012)

wtf wo ist portal 1????


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Mai 2012)

Ganz klar Gothic und Oblivion, teilweise auch Skyrim. 
Aber an den Gothic-Soundtracks kommt nichts vorbei wie ich finde, die sind einfach meisterlich und atmosphärischer als alle Anderen.


----------



## wwwstampedde (24. Mai 2012)

Wo ist GTA Vice City?
Der ST von GTA 4 war ja auch gut, nur viel zu kurz...


----------



## simba572 (24. Mai 2012)

bf 1942  sobald ich den track höre.. ei eie ie.
es gibt soviele gute, da kann man imo nicht den besten auswählen

e:
das swtor theme ist auch ganz ganz stark, starcraft fehlt aber wirklich..


----------



## meth0d (24. Mai 2012)

das war einfach.. gothic


----------



## Raen (24. Mai 2012)

Gothic 3 ohne Zweifel, da kommt für mich nichts auch nur annähernd dran. Im Vergleich zu Oblivion oder Skyrim hört man da nämlich sofort, dass ein riesiges Orchester dahinter steht (, was keinesfalls heißen soll das der Soundtrack der TES Spiele schlecht ist). Das war auch das einzige Spiel in dem ich inmitten der Spielwelt stehen geblieben bin, nur um mir den Soundtrack (besonders Vista Ponit) reinzuziehen.


----------



## Beast (24. Mai 2012)

Für mich ganz klar Mass Effect 3!
Der Soundtrack ist einfach nur episch, was auch daran liegt das er von Clint Mansell ist.


----------



## Seppelroth (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich habe zwischen FF7 und Dead Space geschwankt, aber mich dann für DS entschieden. Immerhin hat FF7 nicht den besten Soundtrack der Serie. Da fand ich FF8 und besonders FF10 doch um einiges besser. Gibts aber leider net in der Auswahl.


----------



## billy336 (24. Mai 2012)

puh ist das schwer. aber meine beiden favouriten stehen nicht mit dabei:

hitman 2 und Deus Ex.

Von denen hier knapp silent hill vor world of warcraft und mass effect 3


----------



## truejunglist (24. Mai 2012)

Die Auswahl ist doch arg begrenzt.
Fantastisch fand Ich damals z.Bsp. den Soundtrack von Heroes of M&M II, die Hintergrundmusik in den Städten der einzelnen Fraktionen war aber sowas von stimmig.
Und man konnte die Cd ROM in die Anlage einlegen und es lief.
Deus Ex hat für mich auch einen fantastischen Soundtrack, passt einfach perfekt.
Star Wars TOR wäre zu einfach. Ich habe mich für Skyrim entschieden.
Wäre Super Mario Land für GB dabei wäre das meine erste Wahl
Level 10 ( China Setting ) verfolgt mich bis heute


----------



## truejunglist (24. Mai 2012)

JonnysKopf schrieb:


> Wieso wählen soviele Skyrim das ist doch nur die schlechtere version vom Morrowind soundtrack...



Die aber zum Nordland Setting diesmal hervorragend passt


----------



## Puffer (24. Mai 2012)

Eindeutig Turrican 2! 

Den höre ich heute noch oft!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. Mai 2012)

Welches Max Payne ist gemeint? Mir gefiel 2 am Besten


----------



## TJJackson (24. Mai 2012)

Hm...ich finde das Thema von Mafia 1 immer noch am besten. Einfach episch


----------



## Theojin (24. Mai 2012)

Ich vermisse Age Of Conan - meiner Meinung nach der beste Soundtrack, der bisher erschienen ist.

Soviel tolle atmosphärische Musik.

Der vom Addon ist genauso gut.


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde den von Skyrim ja auch nicht schlecht, aber es gibt wirklich bessere.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Mai 2012)

twilor schrieb:


> mir fehlt hier noch Gothic 2 mit dem Soundtrack von Kai Rosenbaum


 
Ich schätze du meinst Kai RosenKRANZ. 



JonnysKopf schrieb:


> Wieso wählen soviele Skyrim das ist doch nur  die schlechtere version vom Morrowind soundtrack...


 
Warscheinlich weil viele von denen sich nur mit den groß beworbenen Games a la Skyrim beschäftigen. Da können sie schlecht für was Anderes stimmen. *gnihihi*
Jeder der mal nüchtern die Soundtracks von Gothic und Skyrim vergleicht wird eigentlich gar nicht anders können als KaiRo zu huldigen und ihm die Krone aufzusetzen.


----------



## Para911 (24. Mai 2012)

Mir fehlt GTA Vice City.
Bester Theme-Song, als auch beste Radio-Playlist.
War einfach alles so schön atmosphärisch


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (24. Mai 2012)

Morrowind.
Daran ist bis jetzt noch nichts rangekommen! Oblivion ist ok und Skyrim ist ganz nett.

Bezüglich GTA und co kann ich nur sagen, dass das kein wirklicher Soundtrack sondern nur eine Playlist ist. Ein Soundtrack wird immer für das Spiel erstellt.


----------



## Nintendorocker (24. Mai 2012)

Wo ist BioShock????


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2012)

Nintendorocker schrieb:


> Wo ist BioShock????


 
Die PC Games hatte ja neulich nach Vorschlägen gefragt und wenn es nicht in der Liste ist, dann hat es wohl niemand vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2012)

ich weiß nicht, hab ich den Artikel zum befüllen der Umfrage verpasst?
Ansonsten hätte ich ja noch so ein paar Geheimtipps:
Patrizier 2, Port Royale 1, 2, 3, Tropico 3, The Whispered World (den kann man sich sogar LEGAL downloaden)

Allerdings, GTA würde hier nicht wirklich reinpassen, denn das ist ja kein so richtiger Soundtrack im eigentlichen Sinn, wobei die Frage ist ob sich das lohnt da ne Seperate Umfrage für die Sorte zu machen, die meisten würden ja eh einen GTA Teil wählen da der halt auch so viele Stilrichtungen abdeckt das für jeden was bei ist, wobei Tropico 1 auch coole Lieder hatte


----------



## Midoryu1 (24. Mai 2012)

Heyho.
 Ich war zwar schon seit Jahren hier angemeldet, aber für mich war es bisher noch niemals zwingend notwendig, einen Artikel zu kommentieren. 
  Bis jetzt.

Ich bin sehr für gute Soundtracks zu begeistern, sei es nun in Filmen oder Spielen, habe dutzende davon zu Hause und verfolge das Leben ihrer Komponisten mit einem gesundem Interesse.
 Und dann sah ich am rechten Bildschirmrand den Link zu diesem Artikel:
"Wir suchen den besten Spiele-Soundtrack: Wählt jetzt euren Favoriten! "

"Klasse,":dachte ich,"dass das auch Mal entsprechend gewürdigt wird." 
(Abgesehen vom Felix Schütz in Eurem Podcast. Ein dickes Lob an dieser Stelle.)

Aber die Art und Weise, wie die Nominierten ermittelt worden sind, erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.
Da ist ein "Mass Effect", "Call of Duty" oder "The Elder Scrolls" gerne Mal doppelt vertreten, andere großartige Spiele-Soundtracks wie der zum von Theojin erwähntem "Age of Conan" oder zur "Spellforce"-Serie wurden komplett unterschlagen. Irgendwie unverschämt, wie auch nicht ganz fair.
 Nicht missverstehen: Die gelisteten Beispiele mögen einen guten Soundtrack haben, der dem Spielgeschehen und der Erinnerung an solches sehr zuträglich ist. 
  Aber es wurden hauptsächlich neuere, allseits bekannte Spiele herausgepickt und dazwischen ein paar Klassiker verstreut. Die hat doch ohnehin Jeder auf dem Radar...
"Trine" ,"Archlord" oder "World of Goo" haben ob ihres Bekanntheitsgrades also eine schlechtere Musikuntermalung?!  
   Ganz sicher nicht. 

Von denen hier zur Verfügung stehenden Kandidaten liegt für mich "The Witcher(I)" klar vorne.
Gut orchestriert, wiedererkennbar und atmosphärisch wie kaum ein anderer Soundtrack, der mir bekannt ist.
Allein schon der Anfang vom Soundtrack ist unglaublich atmosphärisch:
"Dusk of a Northern Kingdom" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuhhithTvMI
Ich habe den zweiten Teil zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber, was ich davon bisher raushören konnte, war beinahe enttäuschend. Vermutlich liegt das daran, dass Adam Skorupa diesmal nicht von "Believe" unterstützt worden ist, die damals das Hauptthema beigesteuert hatten. 
Wer genaueres weiß, darf das gerne klarstellen.
Der OST zu "The Witcher I" wurde wohl für alle kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt:
http://www.sciagnij.pl/programy/p/Gry-Fabularne-RPG-The_Witcher__Soundtracks/4408
Die Seite sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick zwielichtig aus, aber bevor "The Witcher II" erschien, war dieser Link der offizielle Download-Link, der über die offizielle "Witcher I"-Seite angeboten wurde.

Gegensätzliche Meinungen sind natürlich auch gestattet, gerade bei einem Thema wie diesem, das hauptsächlich von persönlichen Präferenzen abhängig ist. 
 Dies gilt auch für die folgende Liste meiner persönlichen Favoriten, die vielleicht nicht Jedem, der die aktuellen Blockbuster oder damaligen Klassiker gespielt hat, geläufig sind.
 Die Nummerierung gilt nur der Orientierung, es ist keine Reihenfolge von gut bis nicht ganz so gut.
 Es ist bei mir sehr von der Stimmung abhängig, was ich gerade besser finde und was nicht.

Eine Auswahl von Soundtracks, die hätten in der Liste Erwähnung finden müssen:
1. Spellforce I (Breath of Winter) + II = Tilman Sillescu, Pierre Langer (-> Dynamedion = Anno, BattleForge etc.) 
I "The Nevershade Frontier"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ca6YK1k8Ac
   (Bei 2:13 beginnt der Mainpart. Also, wehe Ihr macht vorher aus!)
II "Freedom" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZEqTMiPBrE
III "Dun Mora" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9WgZdzbMNs
(Viele Stellen aus dem Soundtrack haben große Ähnlichkeit mit den "Herr der Ringe"-Themen von Howard Shore (und in Teilen auch von John Williams). Aber nur was das Arrangement betrifft, die Hauptthemen Sillescu's fallen wesentlich vielschichtiger und komplexer aus.) Wer sich für die nähere Entstehung des Scores interessiert, hier: http://www.yiya.de/reviews/s/spes0101.shtml
Teile des Spellforce I Soundtracks sowie der komplette OST zum AddOn "Breath of Winter" sind zum Download freigegeben worden, diese finden sich auch als Beilage zur "Spellforce I Platinum Edition": 
http://spellforce.jowood.com/?rid=867&lang=de
_____________________________________
2. Trine = Ari Pulkkinen
I "Main Theme" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r6NlgDdJjY
II "Bramblestoke Village" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn3OTPHpsik
Das Haupttema konnte man Mal auf der Seite des Komponisten http://www.aripulkkinen.com/ herunterladen, ich glaube aber, jetzt nicht mehr. Vielleicht mal suchen.
_____________________________________
3. Age of Conan - Hyborian Adventures = Knut Avenstroup Haugen
I "Day of Wrath" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1_eaJt54g4
II "Hamlets of Aquilonia" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I5a72cYvIs
_____________________________________
4. BioShock = Garry Schyman
I "Main Theme" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziFdpLRwyps
II "Cohen's Masterpiece" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlu2z2gkhhI
Kostenlos zum Download angeboten:
http://www.frightening.de/content_neuigkeiten_bioshock_ost_kostenloser_download
(Nach Titelnummern macht es den Anschein als würden Stücke fehlen, dabei handelt es sich aber nur um Ausschnitte aus den Funksprüchen, die im Spiel zu hören sind. Der OST ist also an sich vollständig.)
_____________________________________
5. Obscure I + II = Olivier Deriviére (-> der hat auch "Alone in the Dark 5" gemacht)
I "Who is Herbert?" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFF5Y2tJnJc
II "Dimitri was there" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWcPyNocyQg
Zum Download freigegeben:
http://ameoprod.com/site/soundtrack/182
http://ameoprod.com/site/soundtrack/183
_____________________________________
6. The Whispered World =  Periscope Studio Hamburg
I "Main Theme" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fcbUBpFqfY
II "Sad Clown" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL2khZ1x5VY
Zum Download freigegeben: http://www.the-whispered-world.de/soundtrack/
_____________________________________
7. Mortal Online = Patrik Jarlestam
I "Teaser music (Ce meda hvettla)" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sisR0IrmQ8o
II "Anthem of Tindrem" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjTtF9phCxs
  (Normalerweise mit Gesang, auf YouTube aber nur instrumental gefunden.
   Und ich will Euch ja nicht durch's Netz schleifen... 
Ursprünglich auf MySpace gefunden, war auch ein Zeit lang zum Download auf der Homepage des Komponisten freigegeben.) 
Ha! Gefunden: http://soundcloud.com/mortalonline/anthem-of-tindrem
(Opera-Nutzer müssen für diesen Link kurz den Browser wechseln. "Play"-Button geht nämlich nicht.
Es waren mal 3 -5 Stücke auf der HP zum Download angeboten worden, mittleweile ist die entsprechende Seite wohl offline gegangen...)
______________________________________
8. Empire - Total War = Richard Beddow
I "Empire Theme" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_qfUP0eziY
II "1775 Battle At Bunker Hill" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9lFV6snF44
______________________________________
9. Final Fantasy IX = Nobuo Uematsu, Shiro Hamaguchi
I "Vamo' Alla Flamenco" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agaH80PYEpY
II  "Terra" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i6_i6vqYao
III "Steiner's Theme" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNJaFhObljw
IV "Melodies of Life" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Vu6NxehcM
(War schwer hier eine Auswahl zu treffen. Habe deshalb versucht, den Variantenreichtum des OST's hervorzuheben. Final Fantasy-Komponist Uematsu hebte mehrfach hervor, dass "Melodies of Life" seine Lieblingskomposition ist.)
______________________________________
10. Metal Gear Solid(I) = Gigi Meroni, Kazuki Muroaka, Tappy Iwase, Rika Muranaka 
(NICHT Harry-Gregson Williams! Der hat das Hauptthema nur neu arrangiert, was er für die Serie komponiert hat, z.B. das Thema des 4. Teils, war ziemlich belangslos, finde ich. 
Zur Info: Es gab da einen russischen Komponisten, Sviridov, der ein Stück komponiert hatte, das ähnlich klang wie das MGS Main Theme. Um rechtlich also auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, hat Konami prophylaktisch ein neues Hauptthema einführen lassen.)
I  "MGS Main Theme" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqqq8uqSDnk
II "Warhead Storage" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DetEgFqO3A
III "The Best Is Yet To Come" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g
(Gesungen auf Irländisch. Ursprünglich von Rika Muranaka auf Japanisch geschrieben, zur Aufnahme nach Irland geschickt, wo es in beiden Sprachen aufgenommen wurde. Am Ende wurde die irländische Fassung von Aoife Ní Fhearraigh als besser empfunden und für das Spiel verwendet.)
______________________________________
11. Age of Empires III = Stephen Rippy, Kevin McMullan
I "Noddinagushpa (Main Title)" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPwMY0GbFAk
II "Last Name... Crane Ichabod" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWOKLX6ycA
(Kenne nur den dritten Teil. Wer das Spiel besitzt: Der Großteil des Soundtracks liegt im MP3-Format im Spielordner vor, teilweise sogar schon getaggt.)

Eine lange Liste ist das geworden, einige Sachen könnten noch hinzugefügt werden, z.B. 
BattleForge, Civilization(IV), The Last Remnant, Dragon Age - Origins, Crysis, Prince of Persia( 2008 ) , Tomb Raider, King's Bounty, Splinter Cell 3 - Chaos Theory(nur gut, wenn man das Spiel kennt), Beyond Good & Evil, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2, Mirror's Edge, WET, AION...

Generell sind viele Soundtracks vom Hersteller zum Download freigegeben, wenn auch nur Hörproben:
AION HP, Alias, Alone in the Dark 5 HP, Alpha Prime, ANNO 1701 HP, Arcanum, ArchLord, Assassin's Creed(I) HP, Atlantica, Bard's Tale, BattleForge HP, Beyond Good & Evil, Bioshock, Bone, The Book of Umwritten Tales HP, Bulletstorm, Civilization IV HP, Dawn of War II, DeathSpank, Edna bricht aus HP, Empire Earth II, Everlight HP, Final Fantasy XIV HP, Forsaken World, Front Mission Evolved HP, God of War(alle), Gothic II HP, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter II HP, GREED, Grim Dawn HP, HAWX HP, Immortal Cities - Children of the Nile, Jersey Shore,  Jet'sn Gun's, Just Cause II, Lost Horizon HP, Mafia I HP, Memento Mori, Mirror's Edge HP, Mortal Online HP, Neverwinter Nights HP, Obscure I + II, Portal II, Prince of Persia HP, Red Steel HP, Robin Hood - Defender of Crown, Runaway HP, Sam & Max Season 1 HP, Shanate Riskys Revenge, Silverfall HP, Sims Mittelalter HP, Spellforce - Breath of Winter, Splinter Cell 4, StarWolves 2, Stronghold, Star Wars - The Old Republic, The Longest Journey, The Void HP, The Witcher (I), Thief - Deadly Shadows, Tomb Raider(alle), Trine HP, The Whispered World, Universe at War - Earth Assault, Venetica HP, Warcraft 3, WET HP, World of Goo

Das reicht für's Erste. Einige werden sicher dankbar dafür sein, dass ich nicht so oft kommentiere...
Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Für Soundtrack-Empfehlungen oder Hinweise, wie ich mein Sammelsurium noch aufstocken könnte, bin ich immer zu haben, ich verabschiede mich.

Heyho.

Midoryu




__________________________________________________________________________________________

PS: Noch ein technischer Hinweis.
       Ich musste mich aufgrund des unerklärlichen Verschwindens meines Accounts erneut hier anmelden, hat sicherlich mit dem Hacker-Angriff zu tun. 
     Das Anmelde-Formular oben rechts funktioniert nicht. Da geht es einfach nicht weiter, da er die eingegebene Mail-Adresse wohl nicht erkennt und zur Eingabe einer solchen auffordert. 

"E-Mail-Adresse fehlt. Bitte gebe Dein E-Mail-Adresse an und versuchen es erneut."

Steht da tatsächlich so. Bitte die Rechtschreibfehler mal korrigieren, das ist hier schließlich ein Verlag.
Ich habe es dann über die Forenseite doch noch geschafft:
http://forum.pcgames.de/baregister.php


----------



## Midoryu1 (24. Mai 2012)

*Editier-Funtion?*

Ähem... 
*atmosphärisch

Gibt hier wohl keine Editier-Funktion?


Midoryu

PS: Gefunden.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Ähem...
> *atmosphärisch
> 
> Gibt hier wohl keine Editier-Funktion?


 
wie kommst denn auf das Schmale Brett?
da steht ganz deutlich bearbeiten


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (24. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Der OST zu "The Witcher I" wurde wohl für alle kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt:
> The Witcher - Soundtracks - download - darmowe programy do pobrania - Ściągnij.pl



Danke für diesen Hinweis 

Und Hut ab, da haste dir für deinen ersten Beitrag hier ja ordentlich Mühe gemacht. Besser als alle 0815 TopList, Schöne Grafik und Busenartikel hier auf PCGames selbst. Wegen Leuten wir die scroll ich mittlerweile gleich nach unten durch. Thanks.


----------



## Midoryu1 (24. Mai 2012)

*Orientierungslosigkeit aufgrund von Koffeinmangel*



Enisra schrieb:


> wie kommst denn auf das Schmale Brett?
> da steht ganz deutlich bearbeiten


 
Richtig. Aber nur im Forenbereich. 
Wenn man im Hauptartikel selbst den Fehler entdeckt, steht da nur "Antworten" zur Wahl.

Jetzt habe ich den Button entdeckt, im Kommentarbereich. 
Und Kaffee habe ich auch. Sehr gut.


----------



## Midoryu1 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich schreibe eben nur dann, wenn ich wirklich was zu schreiben habe... ^^

Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## DerDuke13 (24. Mai 2012)

half life vortal combat <3


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber nur im Forenbereich.
> Wenn man im Hauptartikel selbst den Fehler entdeckt, steht da nur "Antworten" zur Wahl.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich den Button entdeckt, im Kommentarbereich.
> Und Kaffee habe ich auch. Sehr gut.


 
ah, ok


----------



## Aladan82 (24. Mai 2012)

Harte Entscheidung zwischen Skyrim und Mass Effect 3. Bei mir gewinnt ME3, da ich dieses mal Science Fiction bevorzuge


----------



## WarStorm (24. Mai 2012)

Kein Half Life 2?


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Mai 2012)

Fahrenheit hat für mich die beste Musik.Ich schätze mit einer weniger gelungenen Musikuntermalung hätte ich mir das Spiel gar nicht gekauft.


----------



## ElHakko (24. Mai 2012)

Dragon Age Originsfehlt in der Liste. 
Da hat der jute Inon Zur nämlich ein Meisterwerk abgeliefert.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. Mai 2012)

jetzt im Rückblick hätt ich Battlefield 3 vorgeschlagen ;
die Musik ist zwar nicht sooo der Knüller, aber die Waffen &Fahrzeuggeräusche toppen alles !


----------



## UthaSnake (24. Mai 2012)

Heavy Rain ?!
Wo ist es????


----------



## AshLambert (24. Mai 2012)

Uiii, ein Popularitäts-contest, das hatten wir aber lang nicht mehr. ;P


----------



## WarStorm (24. Mai 2012)

Battlefield Vietnam war damals auch fetzig...


----------



## Kupferrohr (24. Mai 2012)

ohne die kommentare meiner vorgänger gelesen zu haben : 
gta vice city fehlt!!!


----------



## Kupferrohr (24. Mai 2012)

sorry für doppelpost;
dann wollte ich halt halo 1 wählen, FEHLT AUCH!


----------



## legion333 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab für Morrowind gestimmt, wenn ich ne zweite Stimme hätte, würde ich die sicherlich an Skyrim oder Mass Effect vergeben


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Mai 2012)

So viele gute Soundtracks, da fehlt es schwer, nur einem Titel eine Stimme zu geben.

So habe ich dann Assassin's Creed gewählt, weil ich am Ende von Revelations einen kurz andauernden, emotionalen Knacks hatte, der durch die großartige musikalische Untermalung maßgeblich mitverursacht wurde. 

Ich hätte gerne noch eine zweite Stimme, für Grim Fandango... muss ja nicht immer der große orchestrale Score sein.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (24. Mai 2012)

Baldur´s Gate 2 - ein unglaublicher Soundtrack ! DAS ist epische Musik. Sehr gut: Gothic 3, Kotor. Gut: Skyrim, Fallout 3 (aber: viel eingekaufte Musik)
GTA hat fast nur eingekaufte Musik, Fahrenheit zumindest teilweise, aber die Auswahl bei Fahrenheit ist sehr gut !


----------



## Boooong (24. Mai 2012)

Der Soundtrack von GUN fehlt in der Liste


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meinen schon gesponsert:
Turrican Soundtrack Anthology by Chris Huelsbeck by Chris Huelsbeck — Kickstarter

Allerdings hat ist das mit der Musik eh so eine Sache.
Da kann ich persönlich nicht sagen, was die beste Musik ist.
Es muss einfach passen. Und bei Turrican ist sicherlich auch Nostalgie dabei


----------



## CmdrMadMax (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab für Mass Effect gestimmt, weil der Soundtrack sich perfekt verhält. Er hält sich im Hintergrund und "braust auf" wenn er benötigt wird. Dieser Soundtrack ist wie ein perfekter Soundtrack zu einem Film. Er vermiitelt Gefühle und ruft gewisse Momente  aus dem Spiel hervor.
Wenn ich z.B. den 1, Track höre sehe ich unweigerlich die Szene als mein Shepard das erste Mal die Brücke betritt vor meinen Augen - einfach episch. Und das ist bei weitem nicht der einzige Track bei dem das passiert.


----------



## Zocker4ever (25. Mai 2012)

Definitiv Quake. Trent Reznor ist ein Genie in diesem Genre


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (25. Mai 2012)

abstimmen lohnt sich nicht wenn noch nicht einmal metal gear, castlevania, uncharted und heavy rain vorhanden sind. da hat doch wieder einer rumgeschlammpt


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2012)

Blackxdragon87 schrieb:


> abstimmen lohnt sich nicht wenn noch nicht einmal metal gear, castlevania, uncharted und heavy rain vorhanden sind. da hat doch wieder einer rumgeschlammpt


 
in anbetracht dessen das die Liste von den Usern gefüllt wird . . .


----------



## Kashrlyyk (25. Mai 2012)

The Witcher 2, Arcanum und Divine Divinity 2. Das wäre meine Wahl. Icewind Dale 1 oder 2 hatte auch tolle Stücke.


----------



## Worrel (25. Mai 2012)

Nur 1% für *Outcast *...? 

Outcast OST: 11 - World of Snow - YouTube
Outcast OST: 02 - Daokas - YouTube
Outcast OST: 04 - Heaven on Adelpha - YouTube
Outcast OST: 14 - Oriental Spirit - YouTube


----------



## CosmicBlue (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn es nur u Mass Effect ginge, würde ich sagen, Teil 2 - aber ausgerecnet der fehlt in der Liste. Warum?


----------



## Cicero (25. Mai 2012)

Monkey Island. Oder die frühen Werke von Chris Huelsbeck. Wer was anderes nimmt, hat keine Ahnung!


----------



## Cicero (25. Mai 2012)

Puffer schrieb:


> Eindeutig Turrican 2!
> 
> Den höre ich heute noch oft!


 

SO sieht´s nämlich aus! Immer diese neumodische Schnick-Schnack....


----------



## Midoryu1 (25. Mai 2012)

Blackxdragon87 schrieb:


> abstimmen lohnt sich nicht wenn noch nicht einmal metal gear, castlevania, uncharted und heavy rain vorhanden sind. da hat doch wieder einer rumgeschlammpt


 
Stimmt, die sind auch nicht schlecht. 
 Ich habe auch noch ein paar Playstation-Soundtracks auf der Liste, die es nicht in die erste Auswahl geschafft haben, z.B. für "Tenchu" von Noriyuki Asakura, "Spyro"(1-3) von Stewart Copeland(der erste ist am besten) oder für "Tekken", v.a. zum dritten Teil von Keiichi Okabe und Nobuyoshi Sano.
 Ich war mir bei der Erstellung meiner persönlichen Liste zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz sicher, inwieweit Konsolentitel auf einer PC-Plattform berücksichtigt werden sollten.
 Der "Heavy Rain" OST von Normand Corbeil sowie der zu "Uncharted" von Greg Edmonson sind im Spiel völlig stimmig, aber wenn man dann den Soundtrack daliegen hat, findet man kaum die Melodien wieder, die das Spiel die meiste Zeit über getragen haben bzw. im Falle von "Heavy Rain" heraus, dass es eigentlich nur drei, vier Melodien gibt, die sich allesamt ähneln. 
 Keinesfalls schlecht, aber zwei Beispiele, die ohne Spiel auf dem Monitor nicht wirklich ihr Potenzial entfalten können.
 Ein ähnliches Problem besteht auch beim Soundtrack zu "Braveheart" von James Horner.
 Kein Spieltitel, aber da war dieses Phänomen extrem auffällig.
   Im Film selbst werden hauptsächlich eingängige Melodien eingespielt und machen 80% des Films aus.   
  Auf dem Soundtrack selbst sind das dann 12 Sekunden inmitten eines 6 Minuten langen Stücks und man hört die Melodie einmal in einer Stunde.
      Schade sowas. War das dann noch die Intention des Komponisten?  

Zu "Castlevania" kann ich wenig sagen, habe da Mal in eine Demo reingespielt, aber kenne die Serie nicht wirklich.
Ich weiß aber noch, dass ich die Musik damals gelobt hatte, auch wenn sie mir im Moment nicht gegenwärtig ist.
  Vielleicht ein Beispiel verlinken?
 Wenn ich Zeit und Muße finde, ergänze ich sicher auch noch Hörbeispiele zu meinen weiteren Vorschlägen.

 Midoryu


----------



## Midoryu1 (25. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur 1% für *Outcast *...?
> 
> Outcast OST: 11 - World of Snow - YouTube
> Outcast OST: 02 - Daokas - YouTube
> ...


 
Klingt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die Orchestrierung ist sehr unaufdringlich, nachpfeifen könnte ich jetzt nichts, aber das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig etwas schlechtes sein.
Lennie Moore heißt der Komponist, hat wohl u.a. für "Star Wars - The Old Republic", "Halo - Anniversary" , "The Lord of the Rings - The War of the Ring" sowie "Magic the Gathering: Duel of the Planeswalkers" Stücke komponiert.
"Outcast" war sein erster Videospielsoundtrack.

Auf seiner Homepage kann man zwar nichts klicken, aber es läuft schöne Musik während einer Diashow:
Lennie Moore Home Page


----------



## Midoryu1 (25. Mai 2012)

Beast schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar Mass Effect 3!
> Der Soundtrack ist einfach nur episch, was auch daran liegt das er von Clint Mansell ist.


 

Aber er hat den nicht alleine gemacht, er war bloß beteiligt.
Der Soundtrack wurde von verschiedenen Komponisten aufgenommen, nämlich:

"Clint Mansell - ... Black Swan, The Wrestler, ... Requiem for a Dream.

Christopher Lennertz - ... Horrible Bosses, ... Mass Effect 2: Overlord, Mass Effect 2: Lair of the Shadow Broker, ... Medal of Honor.

Cris Velasco - ... God of War series' score, ... Mass Effect 2: Kasumi ,  ... Mass Effect 2: Arrival.

Sam Hulick -  ... Mass Effect, Mass Effect: Bring Down the Sky , ... Mass Effect 2.

Sascha Dikiciyan - ... TRON: Evolution , ...Mass Effect 2: Kasumi , ... Mass Effect 2: Arrival."


Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.

Midoryu


Quelle: These Are The People Composing Mass Effect 3's Soundtrack - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## rohan123 (25. Mai 2012)

Also ich muss agen: Gothic 3 hat für mich eigentlich gesagt, die eindeutig beste Musik - von jenen Spielen, die ich bereits gespielt habe natürlich. Final Fantasy 7 kenn ich tnicht. Skyrim na ja, aber das ist Geschmackssache - ist gut, aber kommt an Gothic 3 nie heran. Was Kai Rosenkranz hier komponiert hat, kann im Konzerstsaal gespielt werden. Ich würde sofort Karten kaufen - auf der Stelle! Ich will mehr Rosenkranz. Die Soundtrack-CD zu Gothic 3 hab ich leider versäumt - schnief!


----------



## Midoryu1 (25. Mai 2012)

*Erneute Orientierungslosgkeit aufgrund von Koffeinmangel*



Enisra schrieb:


> in anbetracht dessen das die Liste von den Usern gefüllt wird . . .


 
Kann schon sein, aber wo? Denn wenn die User sie nicht finden können, kann man auch nichts eintragen.
Ich hatte ursprünglich auch geglaubt, von sowas mal gelesen zu haben, aber finden tue ich im Nachhinein nichts mehr.
Zudem wurde meines Erachtens nicht genug Wirbel um diese Aktion gemacht, um von jedem User erwarten zu können, dass er davon Notiz nimmt.
Wie bereits erwiesen, hätte ich einige Vorschläge beizusteuern gehabt und ich lese nahezu alle Artikel. (Newsfeed ftw!)

Zusammenfassend: 
1. Die Liste steht, wer sich im Nachhinein beschwert, beschwert sich eben zu spät.
2. Immer wieder darauf hinzuweisen, dass man ja irgendwann irgendwo irgendwie auch was hätte beitragen können, ist nicht wirklich hilfreich.

Es ist doch völlig egal, welcher Soundtrack jetzt an erster Stelle steht. 
Man kann in diesem Forenbereich womöglich Meisterwerke entdecken, die einem bisher entgangen sind und nebenher ein Gespräch mit Gleichgesinnten führen.
 Folglich ist jeder Kommentar, der nicht irgendeinen Vorschlag einbringt oder einen anderen in irgendeiner Weise sinnvoll ergänzt, nicht im Sinne dieses Foren-Threads.

Vorschlag:
Habt euch lieb.

Ich bedanke mich für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Midoryu


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, aber wo? Denn wenn die User sie nicht finden können, kann man auch nichts eintragen.


 
ach, da kommt jedesmal einer
es ließt ja auch keiner wenn es um´s befüllen geht, dass das nur so ne kurze Auswahl ist und die Phrase "wo ist..." fällt


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (25. Mai 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning, Starcraft II, Der Herr der Ringe Online;


----------



## Mellsei (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch für Skyrim!
Einfach wunderschön.


----------



## Corniculum (25. Mai 2012)

Wo ist Mass Effect 2?? Es hat 1. den geilsten Soundtrack den es gibt und 2. stehen auch 1 und 3 da! Wie unlogisch ist es da, Mass Effect 2 weg zu lassen!?


----------



## sents (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn Konsolentitel zählen würde ich mal ganz freundlich aber bestimmt Fragen warum hier noch kein The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time(und die anderen natürlich auch, aber der besonders)dabei ist.Ts ts ts


----------



## Coxinator (26. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn es nicht mein Lieblingssoundtrack ist, vermisse ich Metal Gear Solid in der Liste...


----------



## Midoryu1 (26. Mai 2012)

Coxinator schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht mein Lieblingssoundtrack ist, vermisse ich Metal Gear Solid in der Liste...



In meiner persönlichen Liste steht es, s. Seite 2:



Midoryu schrieb:


> 10. Metal Gear Solid(I) = Gigi Meroni, Tappy Iwase, Rika Muranaka
> (NICHT Harry-Gregson Williams! Der hat das Hauptthema nur neu arrangiert, was er für die Serie komponiert hat, z.B. das Thema des 4. Teils, war ziemlich belangslos, finde ich.
> Zur Info: Es gab da einen russischen Komponisten, Sviridov, der ein Stück komponiert hatte, das ähnlich klang wie das MGS Main Theme. Um rechtlich also auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, hat Konami prophylaktisch ein neues Hauptthema einführen lassen.)
> I  "MGS Main Theme" Metal Gear Solid Main Theme - YouTube
> ...


 
Da wäre dann irgendwie wieder die Frage über die Wichtigkeit von Konsolentiteln auf einer PC-Seite zu klären, aber "Metal Gear Solid" I und II sind damals ja auch auf dem PC erschienen, wenn auch nicht sonderlich erfolgreich...


----------

